# Super Old Bicycles



## JR'S MONARK (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't collect super old 28" wood wheel bicycles, But if you do check out this San Diego Craigslist ad.  It just might be your thing. 

sale-540750716@craigslist.org

  P.S. If you have a Monark Super Deluxe, Firestone Super Cruiser, or parts. I'm looking to buy... any condition...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 16, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/540750716.html


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got a boys super deluxe monark under house paint for sale (missing the crash rails on tank, otherwise complete). 500 + shipping. email if interested.


----------



## J.E (Jan 17, 2008)

could you send me some pictures of the Monark. justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------

